# Other > Research requests >  Research Participants Request

## tDEP

Hi All,

I am currently working on a clinical trial that aims to look at whether transcranial direct current stimulation (tDCS), could be a potential treatment for major depression that can be used at home. 

tDCS is a non-invasive brain-stimulation method that can help to improve depressive symptoms. 

In this London based study, participants would receive tDCS at home, 5 days per week for 3 weeks, then 2 days per week for 3 weeks.  Each session is about 30 minutes, and a research assistant would be present at each session.

If you are interested in participating or would like more information, please take a look at the following link, which also contains information of how to contact the study team. 

https://www.callforparticipants.com/...for-depression 

Best wishes

Rachel

----------

Paula (29-01-20)

----------

